
HTML5 Speed Test - edwintorok
http://speedof.me/
======
jqm
Very nice. I feel this should have gotten more attention.

~~~
edwintorok
I learned about it on the bloat/cerowrt-devel ML:
[https://lists.bufferbloat.net/pipermail/bloat/2014-July/0020...](https://lists.bufferbloat.net/pipermail/bloat/2014-July/002013.html)

